# Hobie Outback 2015!



## Ty93 (Dec 28, 2014)

Just got my Hobie Outback 2015 yesterday and LOVE it. I purchased it at Yellowfin Ocean Sports and the customer service was great! The wheels are awesome to and are worth every penny for hauling it around. The seat is comfortable and the peddles work effortlessly. If you peddle at a normal speed your legs do not get sore so I could go a long ways with one of these and be just fine. Plenty of space as well and standing up in it was easy and felt balanced.

I purchased Ivory Dune color and really like it, very natural looking. The paddle is nice and sturdy and seems fine lengthwise.

If anyone has any questions just ask! I would say if you are thinking of buying one just do it you will not be disappointed! Don't even have to demo! We had a PFD on board as well and we were just in a small lake


----------

